# No-Xplode & Cycling???



## jhigga15 (Mar 6, 2008)

I was using No-Xplode while weight training, but not while cycling. I have seen a few ads for No-Xplode in the cycling/Tri mags. Dose anyone use this while cycling and if so how do you like it?
Thanks


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

So you've used this product before, and you're wondering how awesome it possibly could be if you were to use it again for a different sport?

You're kidding right?


----------



## jhigga15 (Mar 6, 2008)

LOL, I am not kidding... have you used it or are you just on the fourm looking to write dumb comments? I must admit that your post made me laugh...


----------



## givemefive (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah I used it today for an interval workout

But I just ordered it last week so I'm not sure as to my conclusion yet.

Today felt great though.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

jhigga15 said:


> LOL, I am not kidding... have you used it or are you just on the fourm looking to write dumb comments? I must admit that your post made me laugh...


 I think the point might have been that you have experience with it, and to a certain extent working out is working out. What were your experiences with it? If they were positive, why not give it a shot? I know you're looking for people 'who have been there,' but there's also the possibility that it works with some people, and not with others.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

jhigga15 said:


> I was using No-Xplode while weight training, but not while cycling. I have seen a few ads for No-Xplode in the cycling/Tri mags. Dose anyone use this while cycling and if so how do you like it?
> Thanks


I'd just be careful to make sure you consume enough water while taking the stuff.

I would end up weak/bonking on caffeine (mostly coffee, was off the NO Xplode) last year after 15 miles.. quit the caffeine - was fine. SO if it doesn't bother you during the ride in this way, go for it.

I think I've had better luck(feeling) with BSN's Nitrix. 

Been trying the BSN NO Xplode/Nitrix on the commutes.. feels great.. just not sure how it would make me feel say in a race at complete full effort.

I did also noticed sometimes on the recumbent bike at the gym on NO Xplode, it would feel like I could go forever sometimes (but jittery).

Astrophex doesn't appear to leave me jittery.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Not sure why anyone would put that stuff in their body.

http://www.amazon.com/Muscles-Speed-Lies-Supplement-Consumers/dp/1592289126

Is your health really worth risking on a marketing gimic?

I've heard blow is great for dropping weight and giving you an edge...


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

jhigga15 said:


> I was using No-Xplode while weight training, but not while cycling. I have seen a few ads for No-Xplode in the cycling/Tri mags. Dose anyone use this while cycling and if so how do you like it?
> Thanks


What's in it?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> What's in it?


n.o. xplode:

Supplement Facts 
Serving Size 1 scoop(s) 
Servings Per Container 40 
Amount Per Serving % DV 
Calories 36.00 
Calories from Fat 0.00 
Total Fat 0.00 g 0% 
Saturated Fat 0.00 g 0% 
Cholesterol 0.00 mg 0% 
Sodium 150.00 mg 6% 
Potassium 75.00 mg 2% 
Total Carbohydrate 9.00 g 3% 
Sugars 0.00 g 
Protein 0.00 g 0% 
Vitamin B-6 (as pyridoxine HCl) 25.00 mg 1250% 
Vitamin B-12(as Cyanocobalamin) 120.00 mcg 2000% 
Folic Acid 400.00 mcg 100% 
Magnesium 360.00 mg 90% 
Phosphorus 500.00 mg 50% 
Calcium 75.00 mg 8% 
NO-XPLODE's Proprietary Blend 20.50 g 100% 
NO Meta-Fusion ** 
Muscle Volumizing Creatine Matrix ** 
2CM™ (Dicreatine Malate) ** 
Betapure™ (Trimethylglycine) ** 
Glycovol™ (Glycocyamine) ** 
GuaniPro™ (Guranidino Propionic Acid) ** 
Cinnulin PF™ (Aqueous Cinnamon Extract) ** 
Keto-Isocaproate Potassium ** 
Ener-Tropic Xplosion ** 
Phospho-Electrolyte Replacers ** 
Glycerol Hydrating Polymers ** 
** Daily Value (DV) not established


Other Ingredients: Maltodextrin, Citric Acid, Acesulfame Potassium, Sucralose (Splenda® Brand), Calcium Silicate, FD&C Red #40, Natural and Artificial Flavors, F,D&C Blue No. 1, Potassium Citrate, Sodium Bicarbonate



nitrix:

Serving Size 3 Tablets 
Servings Per Container 60 
Amount Per Serving % DV 
L-Arginine alpha-Ketoglutarate (A-AKG) 3000.00 mg ** 
CRTS2 (Controlled Release Technology & Support System) 1897.00 mg ** 
Methocel™ (Micro-Polymer Hydrophillic Ether Matrix) ** 
Phosphoplexx ** 
2CM (Dicreatine Malate) ** 
L-Citrulline ** 
NAD (Nicotinamide Adenine Dinucleotide) ** 
Folic Acid (as folate) ** 
** Daily Value (DV) not established


astrophex thermogenic:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/bsn/atrophex.html


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Cervelo-er said:


> Not sure why anyone would put that stuff in their body.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Muscles-Speed-Lies-Supplement-Consumers/dp/1592289126
> 
> ...


EPO worked great for lots of folk. Gimic?


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Yeah, EPO works. So does blood transfusions and T-Patches...but all have side-effects.

Unless (and even if) you are supporting your family in the only way you can, and that happens to be winning bike races, is it really worth it to take a chance on seriously diminishing your health?

Not trying to be an akkholio, just trying to offer some advice and other side of the coin opinions...


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Cervelo-er said:


> Yeah, EPO works. So does blood transfusions and T-Patches...but all have side-effects.
> 
> Unless (and even if) you are supporting your family in the only way you can, and that happens to be winning bike races, is it really worth it to take a chance on seriously diminishing your health?
> 
> Not trying to be an akkholio, just trying to offer some advice and other side of the coin opinions...



Yeah, I understand... 

who knows what 30 years of supplementing with glucosamine/chondrotin/msm will do to you. And where is the proof that it goes "to your joints" and not stored in your brain ..


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

bas said:


> EPO worked great for lots of folk. Gimic?


What does a well tested drug like EPO have to do with a supplement that have dubious at best clinical studies to back it up?


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

I would caution you against wasting your money.

But what do I know, maybe you're not getting enough Guranidino Propionic Acid in your regular diet.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

SilasCL said:


> I would caution you against wasting your money.
> 
> But what do I know, maybe you're not getting enough Guranidino Propionic Acid in your regular diet.


Maybe you're right, I could have save enough for a new madone 6.9 pro by now


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

bas said:


> Yeah, I understand...
> 
> who knows what 30 years of supplementing with glucosamine/chondrotin/msm will do to you. And where is the proof that it goes "to your joints" and not stored in your brain ..


That book I referenced is very well written and well cited. I don't think the guy just had an axe to grind...unfortunately it's a little pricey and most libraries don't stock it. Still, if you've got the bucks, it's a great read and would definitely make you question any of the ads you see in Mens Health or Velonews...

It is one of those "how far down the rabbit hole do you want to go" things...if you start to say you don't want to use PED's, where do you draw the line? What about Hammer products? What about whey protein isolate which is highly acid forming in the body and not so good for you in that respect? What about NSAIDs? 

Next thing you know you'll be riding on water and pasta, the way god intended


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

I have never used it, but the packaging implies that their product generates NO in the blood stream, which is what ****** is theorized to produce. So, the $64k question is does it make wood?

On the serious side, if you are over 40 years old you should look into bio-identical hormone replacement. They are also known as performance enhancing drugs. They work, as we all know from reading about doping scandals in cycling. Done properly, it also offers protection from the aging process, which I consider a disease. Done properly, it will stave off many diseases of aging and keep you on the bike longer. Athletes use it to extend their careers or give them that 1/2 % advantage needed to win a stage or get back into a race.

I cannot understate the importance of diet. It is essential to eliminate all foods one maybe allergic to, as this greatly affects performance.

Supplements can also boost performance but not as much as the above.


----------



## csh8428 (Aug 2, 2007)

Don Duende said:


> I$64k question is does it make wood?


These types of supplements are called hemodilators(which basically means vein enlargers). ****** is another form of hemodilator. So to answer your question, yes the NO class of supplements do have certain side effects hat can "arise" such as "wood" LOL.

If you check out the forums on bodybuilding.com that talk about these drugs...oops I meant supplements you'll find that some of the people who use em do see other beneficial side effects besides a better workout.

Craig


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

It works but you'll bonk out after repeated use. At least I did when I was weight training. Took the suggested serving size and I felt like lifting the whole bench the first try! Then it just started to last less and less and I hated taking it cause it just made my stomach hurt. I would recommend it for weight training but only in small dozes but not for an endurance sport like cycling.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

one month on, one month off. Don't drink caffeine or diet pills with it or you will get a terrible headache. That includes gels that have caffeine. I put it in a bottle and drink it through out the ride. Drink lots of water!


----------



## jhigga15 (Mar 6, 2008)

I had good results with this in the gym, but some time it makes me want to throw up, then I have to east something and I am good to go. I have not tried it before cycling...


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

jhigga15 said:


> I had good results with this in the gym, but some time it makes me want to throw up, then I have to east something and I am good to go. I have not tried it before cycling...



Sometimes, it'll send me to the bathroom with runs.

This other stuff I tried - it would send me to the bathroom with runs for an hour.. 3-4x.

I think it is the creatine causing it. (which I'm assuming are the white specs you might see left behind).


----------



## sbglax13 (Apr 21, 2008)

i used it for lifting and liked it. now i use it for cycling and i like it. its one of the few sport sup's i would actually recommend. i dont always use it but i feel like it does help when i am doing harder rides and hills. how ever i can't say it ever gave me a boner. ):


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

sbglax13 said:


> i used it for lifting and liked it. now i use it for cycling and i like it. its one of the few sport sup's i would actually recommend. i dont always use it but i feel like it does help when i am doing harder rides and hills. how ever i can't say it ever gave me a boner. ):


stack it with nitrix.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

jhigga15 said:


> I was using No-Xplode while weight training, but not while cycling. I have seen a few ads for No-Xplode in the cycling/Tri mags. Dose anyone use this while cycling and if so how do you like it?
> Thanks


monster low carb energy drink 2 hours b4 my ride seems to be helping.. at least i dont end up hitting the toilet 5 times b4 my ride.


----------



## havnmonkey (Jun 21, 2008)

my rule of thumb? if it has food coloring in it the "scientists" behind it didn't have a good enough product to sell so they dressed it up in a pretty pink too-too... and if the ingredients list includes anything w/ a TM or (R) or any variant of the words "radical", "extreme", or "explosion"... your body probably doesn't need it...


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

It's the 'proprietary blend' that will kill you...I used to take Ephedra when it was legal and ended up in an emergency room due to heart palpitations....there is a reason you feel great when taking this stuff...it gets you all jacked up with some type of stimulant...dump it pr keep taking it and when you run out just snort some cocaine before riding...bet you have never gone as fast, and no, I have never touched any type of illegal drugs, ever.


----------

